
Dutch king reveals double life as an airline pilot for KLM - sea6ear
http://news.sky.com/story/dutch-king-reveals-double-life-as-an-airline-pilot-for-klm-10881947?dcmp=snt-sf-twitter
======
mcv
It's good that he found something useful to do with his life.

But there's more relevance to this story: the Dutch government is in the
process of buying a new plane. The old plane (a Fokker 70) is mostly used to
fly members of government around, but is getting old, hard to maintain, and
the range is too short to fly non-stop to many countries, which is obviously a
rather important role for the plane.

So the government needs a new plane with better range. The Airbus ACJ319 is a
perfect fit, and 15 million cheaper and more modern than a Boeing 737. The
government has still decided to buy a 737 instead, because the king was
already training to fly a 737.

I was wondering why he didn't simply switch to training for the Airbus, but
apparently this is the reason. I suspect KLM has plenty of 737s for him to
fly, and not the right model Airbus. So the government is basically paying 15
million extra to support the king's hobby.

~~~
undersuit
>So the government is basically paying 15 million extra to support the king's
hobby.

Maybe it's worth 15 million for the government to have a plane that their king
can fly, not just their king, but all the Dutch pilots, KLM or otherwise, that
are already capable of flying the 737s and can easily be hired by the
government to fly the new 737?

------
bradhe
Man site redirects to the spammiest shit on mobile.

